# Noob question:  Did I miss something?



## dutch206 (Nov 10, 2008)

I just discovered this campaign. (I know, I must live under a rock)

After reading the Campaign Guide, the Player's Guide, and the First adventure (All free, TYVM), I have a question.

The first adventure mentions that the City of Gate Pass has eight temples, but offers no details on what those religions might be.  From various comments and references, I have pieced together the following religions and given them the names of FR deities.  (Comments would be welcome, as I am totally lost here.)

*Istisha:*  Neutral deity of Water, strength and healing.  Served by the Order of the Aquiline Cross.  Avatar:  Tidereaver Kraken.

*Kossuth:*  Neutral deity of Fire, Renewal and Destruction.  Served by the Order of Pure Flame.  (Also served by a heretical evil cult with domains of Fire, Magic, and Knowledge.)  Avatar:  Flamebringer Dragon.

*Grumbar:*  Neutral deity of Earth, caverns, metal, and time.  Worshipped by dwarves and gnomes.  Avatar:  Worldshaper Worm.

*Akadi:*  Neutral deity of Air, illusion, travel, and trickery.  Served by the Order of the West Wind, a group of Monk/Cleric multi-class priests. Avatar:  Stormchaser Eagle.

The Old Religion:  A druidic faith popular in Sindaire and Shahalesti which reveres all four of the elemental deities.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the boards, and to WoBS!

You did not miss anything. The campaign is set up to be generic, so the temples are not tied to any specific pantheon.

I worked up some notes for playing in Eberron here

I don't know FR well enough to comment, but I haven't seen any other threads for FR Pantheon/conversion.
I do know that the campaign can be played with very little involvement from the deities, altho Module 3 does have a side-quest regarding being diplomatic over a multi-faction argument over temples.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty much what Primitive Screwhead said - it's setting neutral in the sense that you can use any deities you like.

However, I'd be a little careful about those avatars you've chosen, as at least one of them has an important role to play later in the campaign!  It'd work just fine as simply a symbol (I'm assuming you're meaning avatar in the "incarnation" sense).


----------



## dutch206 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Eberron books also -- that works *and* it saves me a lot of trouble.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 11, 2008)

If you do go with Eberron, there are some long-term 'historic' actions that the Players can be a part of..

In module 3, the issue over the temple turns into the foundation of the Sovereign Host.. bringing together the disparate followers into one overarching religion. In my campaign, the entire party partook in getting the temples to work together and have claim to an event that shapes the entire campaign world.

ALso in module 3 there are some Ostalin merchant/pirates. I turned one of them into a lady named Lhazaar... later in the campaign she flees the Ragesian influence and founds a minor pirate empire off to the west 

I haven't found the opportunity to get other long-term changes slipped into the setting, altho how well the PC's do here will impact on the eventual face of Riedra. That will be nice for the next campaign which I will be running either in the Principalities fighting a strong Dhakanni Empire during a small Ice Age or closer to the normal campaign setting in Riedra as the Inspired start building thier monuments.

Regretfully, I am only on Module #5...and playing once a month means I have to save those ideas for 2011


----------

